# Samyang to release an AF 14mm f/2.8 for the RF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

> It looks like Samyang is getting ready to announce an AF 14mm f/2.8 lens for Canon’s RF mount.
> The sooner third party manufacturers get lenses out for the RF mount, the better things will be for EOS R shooters and for the manufacturers themselves.



Continue reading...


----------



## aquagene (Oct 24, 2019)

This is great to see. I honestly can't wait to see a flood of more affordable 3rd party options for the EOS R with creative focal ranges or unique offerings. Seeing something like the Tamron compact F2.8 trinity come to EOS R would be brilliant.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 24, 2019)

So what is that spacer looking gizmo in the last picture? Is it an EF adapter?


----------



## uri.raz (Oct 24, 2019)

Does it have AF, or are the contacts for aperture control & lens ID only?


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 24, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> So what is that spacer looking gizmo in the last picture? Is it an EF adapter?



It's a "_Samyang Lens Station_", similar to the Sigma dock it allows to update the firmware or calibrate the AF.


----------



## jonebize (Oct 24, 2019)

The Samyang 12/2.0 for Fuji X is nice!! This would be a great addition. I love this focal length too!! 

It's nice to finally be able to make some positive posts on some of these rumor sites. I like where the Canon system is going!!


----------



## addola (Oct 24, 2019)

This would be the first 3rd party AF lens for RF-mount, so I am hoping there's more to come. I am looking at you, Tamron!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 24, 2019)

smart choice for the insane crop in 4k.


----------



## magarity (Oct 24, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> Does it have AF, or are the contacts for aperture control & lens ID only?


The switch on the side is labeled AF|MF so one assumes it has AF.


----------



## hamoser (Oct 24, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> So what is that spacer looking gizmo in the last picture? Is it an EF adapter?


It's a dock for firmware upgrades and calibration.


----------



## Tom W (Oct 24, 2019)

I wonder if its an EF lens with a revised mount for the RF bodies. Basically, a built-in adapter. The spacing between the rearmost lens element and the sensor will tell the story.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm all about 3rd party RF lenses. Looking forward to seeing what options come out.


----------



## Thanhha (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm waiting for the 85 1.4 RF from Samyang


----------



## motorhead9999 (Oct 25, 2019)

Is this the same lens that was announced? This was a review from August. He must have had a preview copy, as I was under the impression this lens was already out...
*Edit: Nevermind, it's clearly different.


----------



## kiwiengr (Oct 25, 2019)

magarity said:


> The switch on the side is labeled AF|MF so one assumes it has AF.


I guess that it is called an "AF 14mm f/2.8 " could suggest it has AF?


----------



## Tom W (Oct 25, 2019)

Tom W said:


> I wonder if its an EF lens with a revised mount for the RF bodies. Basically, a built-in adapter. The spacing between the rearmost lens element and the sensor will tell the story.


To answer my own question, I looked at the diagrams of both the EF and RF 14/2.8 autofocus lenses. It is a new design.

RF first, then EF (keep in mind the flange distance is much greater for the EF than the RF mount...):


----------



## jvillain (Oct 25, 2019)

This should start to put some pressure on Canons RF pricing.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 26, 2019)

Tom W said:


> To answer my own question, I looked at the diagrams of both the EF and RF 14/2.8 autofocus lenses. It is a new design.


Wow, interesting new design. I have the EF version and like it a lot. I'll look forward to comparisons and pricing.


----------



## Thanhha (Oct 26, 2019)

I hope Sigma and Tamron will make RF lens, their new mirrorless lenses for Sony E mount are pretty impressive.


----------



## padam (Oct 26, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Wow, interesting new design. I have the EF version and like it a lot. I'll look forward to comparisons and pricing.


It looks to be an RF-mount adjusted version of the Samyang 14mm F/2.8 FE lens.






Sharp in the center, not that sharp in the corners (perfectly sharp for cropped 4k video though).


----------



## edoorn (Oct 26, 2019)

jvillain said:


> This should start to put some pressure on Canons RF pricing.


I doubt it to be honest


----------



## Tom W (Oct 26, 2019)

padam said:


> It looks to be an RF-mount adjusted version of the Samyang 14mm F/2.8 FE lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet it's the same as the Sony-mount version. I think that we'll see some of that now, just as we're seeing Sigma use the same lenses in various mirrorless mounts (the 16, 30, and 56 come to mind for the M). Optical design isn't going to change, just the mount.


----------



## Tom W (Oct 26, 2019)

Ok, so I went to Samyang's page and got the optical drawings for the new RF mount lens, and for the Sony E lens. It's weird - they're the same, but different. They changed the color coding for the different types of glass, so that can throw you off if you don't pay attention. The only real difference I see is that the RF version has one element with "HR" glass. (Samyang calls it "high reflective" though that seems to me to NOT be what you would want - maybe the translation was botched, and it should be "high refractive", but what do I know).

The RF first, then the Sony E mount.

I guess we wait and see what comes when the lens hits the streets...


----------



## jprusa (Oct 26, 2019)

Just in time for the soon to be released RA .


----------



## slclick (Oct 27, 2019)

magarity said:


> The switch on the side is labeled AF|MF so one assumes it has AF.


The name of the lens being AF....


----------



## maves (Oct 28, 2019)

As an owner of the drop-in CPL filter EF-RF adapter, native RF mount lenses that don't easily take filters aren't so attractive.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 30, 2019)

edoorn said:


> I doubt it to be honest


True. Different market.


----------

